# 1936 Dayton Super Streamline



## Flat Tire (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow dreams do come true!  Picked this up at auction just outside Dayton, Ohio. There was only 1 person bidding against me, I started the bidding at $50.00.....yuk yuk... Been in a garage for years. Just missing the horn button, cover for the rear light, and should probably have the Tornado spring seat but this Troxel is just fine, and still has the original paper tag underneath. The bike has been painted black, looks like original red underneath. For now I'm just gonna put some tires on it, dont even have plans to wash it yet.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow Don congrats! Couldn't have happened to a nicer dude!


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2014)

Well its good to know that they are still out there anyway .im looking forward to making my find of lifetime.  Congrats.


----------



## jacdan98 (Aug 26, 2014)

That bike is nice! 

jack


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2014)

Good 4 U , way kool!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 26, 2014)

congratulations sir! absolutely beautiful find, glad to see another bike out in the sun with a good future ahead of it.

Nick.


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Niceeee!!!*

Flat Tire; You Just Hit the Lotto!!!
Love  all That Rust!

Good Luck with that Project!!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 26, 2014)

*Let the drool factor begin!!!*

Very happy for you. Everyone wants one. Great score. Rob.


----------



## walter branche (Aug 26, 2014)

*very nice*

good job ,,  could not get any better !!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow!
A Harley Davidson Roadster and now a Dayton Super Streamline.
What a week of great finds.
Fabulous bike, Don!


----------



## stoney (Aug 26, 2014)

Excellent score. Super streamlines have such wonderful lines. Would be interesting to see that red paint under the black. Be sure to post when you do clean. Congratulations.


----------



## RJWess (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow!!!! It doesn’t get much better. Beautiful bike, love the streamlines. I will pay you triple what you paid.


----------



## carlitos60 (Aug 26, 2014)

*Easy to Say!!!*



RJWess said:


> Wow!!!! It doesn’t get much better. Beautiful bike, love the streamlines. I will pay you triple what you paid.




Easy to Say!!!

You know that he did not pay more than $100; So in that case, I'll offer 5 times what he Paid!!!

lol


----------



## 41rollfast (Aug 26, 2014)

The bike almost brings a tear to your eye, very very nice bike. 
Good luck if you try taking off the black over coat hope the origional paint comes out swell.


----------



## Oldnut (Aug 26, 2014)

stoney said:


> Excellent score. Super streamlines have such wonderful lines. Would be interesting to see that red paint under the black. Be sure to post when you do clean. Congratulations.




Red paint wow that will answer a lot of questions


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2014)

unless I'm missing something (totally possible) we have no idea what he paid... besides that betwix him and da cellar....


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 26, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Easy to Say!!!
> 
> You know that he did not pay more than $100; So in that case, I'll offer 5 times what he Paid!!!
> 
> lol




DOSEN'T MATTER WHAT HE PAID .


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow is right!  Interesting to see the pinch-top fork on this one.


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 26, 2014)

*XXXXXXX*


*Don ... if you decide to part this ride out .. please e-mail me ... thanks ...*


Just Kidding ....... if anyone has the best good fortune finding the impossible stuff -- IT'S YOU, DON !!

patric





================
================


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 26, 2014)

Will this be the month of the scores?


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 26, 2014)

*Looks to be that way...*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Will this be the month of the scores?




So far so good. Let's keep it up!


----------



## npence (Aug 26, 2014)

Good to see these rare bikes can still be found.


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 26, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm still pinching myself..........just glad these old bikes are still out there!
Gonna get some tires on it this weekend, My shoulders are still sore from carrying it to my van at the auction.....:eek:


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 26, 2014)

Flat Tire said:


> Thanks guys! I'm still pinching myself..........just glad these old bikes are still out there!
> Gonna get some tires on it this weekend, My shoulders are still sore from carrying it to my van at the auction.....:eek:



Pfffff... my sholda hewtz..... nice score ... I'll send you some icy hot lol


----------



## bikewhorder (Aug 26, 2014)

Flat Tire said:


> Thanks guys! I'm still pinching myself..........just glad these old bikes are still out there!
> Gonna get some tires on it this weekend, My shoulders are still sore from carrying it to my van at the auction.....:eek:




Were you holding it over your head and running victory laps around the parking lot? Because that's what I would have done.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 26, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Were you holding it over your head and running victory laps around the parking lot? Because that's what I would have done.



+1......


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Aug 26, 2014)

Woow Congratulations on a very fine score indeed probably great find of the year for sure in my opinion.... Love to see new finds like this there still out there!!


----------



## kccomet (Aug 26, 2014)

what a great bike. i love the lines and flow of these frames. theres few sleeper auctions and sales these days with the internet and people networking deals,looks like this was an exception on an exceptional bike


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 26, 2014)

Just letting you know that tha bike isn't original! It has a side and a drop stand. Congrats on keeping that one on the down low Don. I'm glad someone who will leave it crusty got it.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm kind of amazed that Mr. Fleetwood has not chimed in on this one yet.
Maybe he's been stunned into silence. Or, maybe his allegiance has shifted. Rumor has it, that he's been seen riding a Shelby lately.

 Of all the Streamline framed Huffmans, I believe this model is the most obscure. I think it was 1937 only. Very unusual combination of parts from both the Safety and Super Streamline models.

 I'm sure that once Mr. Fleetwood has recovered from the shock and awe, He'd be glad to enlighten us with a few facts and figures about this exceptionally rare find.

 Love the B.C. Jiffy stand. Best invention since sliced bread. Thank you Berry Cohen!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 26, 2014)

cyclingday said:


> I'm kind of amazed that Mr. Fleetwood has not chimed in on this one yet.
> Maybe he's been stunned into silence. Or, maybe his allegiance has shifted. Rumor has it, that he's been seen riding a Shelby lately.
> 
> Of all the Streamline framed Huffmans, I believe this model is the most obscure. I think it was 1937 only. Very unusual combination of parts from both the Safety and Super Streamline models.
> ...




Meh, I've seen better, mine came with a Briggs and Stratton.

no, Marty, remember I made Martyn ride the Shelby, I rode the '34 Dixie Flyer.

but seriously folks, I just thought I'd give Don a chance to bask in the glory of his new found popularity. I'm guessing his shoulder is sore because he forgot he even brought a car and ran all the way home with it!
these were a transitional kinda model. they were made between late '36 and early '37. I think they show up in the American Bicyclists somewhere in Sept.-Oct. so if true very soon this bike will meet it's 78th B-Day.
this model came two ways the Model D-44 and the D-44K. this one is the K model witch means "Electrified". all of the literature shows it with the early Tornado Spring Messinger, but I wouldn't be too hasty in assuming it didn't come with the seat on it. remember the ads and catalog stuff we have is the wholesale stuff not designed for consumer eyes, a mom and pop shop could have saved a buck or two by going with a different seat. I have lists from many years showing various substitutions to fit them in the retailers price point.
here are a few American Bicyclist shots:


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sweet score Don. Some guys just get all the breaks! Seriously though that is a really nice bike and hopefully the house paint will come off to reveal the original colors/scheme. I'd be interested to see what's under there. V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 27, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> Were you holding it over your head and running victory laps around the parking lot? Because that's what I would have done.




Actually I was in shock and thought it might all be a mistake, was waiting for the auctioneer to yell "hey bring that back".....haha.....so I paid and took off runnin with the bike and got the hell outta there


----------



## Flat Tire (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks for the info Scott!!  I think its a late '36 as I found a factory hole near the bottom of the seat post mast, for wiring I figure like on the '36 Model 44 Safety.


----------



## Oldbikes (Aug 27, 2014)

Flat Tire said:


> Actually I was in shock and thought it might all be a mistake, was waiting for the auctioneer to yell "hey bring that back".....haha.....so I paid and took off runnin with the bike and got the hell outta there




I would have done the same thing Don!!
I'm thrilled for ya!  The feeling of finding something as awesome as that is priceless!  Enjoy!!


----------



## JAF/CO (Aug 27, 2014)

very nice  thanks for sharing  those are good looking bikes


----------



## rickyd (Aug 27, 2014)

*Price*

Call me a gauche redneck, I don't give a shi-, tell us what you paid. I wanna know these are still out there and in my range! Oh and congrats on this score. Rick ps you have another pm


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 27, 2014)

WOW!I guess Im not on here ENOUGH!! I missed this thread until today...  >>>GREAT bike!!!!!<<<   Congrats!!!!!!  VERY jealous!!!


----------



## sprocket man (Aug 28, 2014)

Ron--congrats on your latest find.  I'm a little bit peeved that you actually
had to drive by my little town to get to this auction which was about 30
 miles from  me.  What is really strange is that if you'd drive another 50
miles north of where this auction was---is the place that I also picked up
a red"36" Super Streamline. Hum--maybe there is something to be said
about this Ohio area.


----------



## joel.romeo.79 (Aug 28, 2014)

37fleetwood said:


> Meh, I'm guessing his shoulder is sore because he forgot he even brought a car and ran all the way home with it!



Ran all the way home with it
Yep, no doubt
*real tear*


It wasn't me I swear.


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 28, 2014)

Congrats !!!!! 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## swety (Aug 31, 2014)

Congrats on the awesome score!! I just love how that top bar flows into the rear fender.


----------



## JOEL (Aug 31, 2014)

Don is one lucky dude. At Portland meet I saw him leave the camp twice, and he came back with the two best items at the meet... Congrats man !!! GREAT Score.


----------



## patr1ck (Sep 7, 2014)

*Wow!*

Congrats on the find. Keep it original. Don't wash off that 70 yo dirt.


----------



## looneymatthew (Sep 7, 2014)

*Unreal*

Great story






flat tire said:


> wow dreams do come true!:d  picked this up at auction just outside dayton, ohio. There was only 1 person bidding against me, i started the bidding at $50.00.....yuk yuk... Been in a garage for years. Just missing the horn button, cover for the rear light, and should probably have the tornado spring seat but this troxel is just fine, and still has the original paper tag underneath. The bike has been painted black, looks like original red underneath. For now i'm just gonna put some tires on it, dont even have plans to wash it yet.


----------



## Oldnut (Sep 7, 2014)

looneymatthew said:


> Great story




Hey flat tire you bought it with 2 flat tires ha


----------



## RJWess (Nov 22, 2015)

Did you ever get some tires on this beauty and take it for a ride?


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Nov 23, 2015)

Flat Tire said:


> Thanks guys! I'm still pinching myself..........just glad these old bikes are still out there!
> Gonna get some tires on it this weekend, My shoulders are still sore from carrying it to my van at the auction.....:eek:




I'm thinking that bike and your 'handle' [flat tire] were made for each other... those tires could possibly be worse than the ones that were on my Shelby! Unbelievable!


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 24, 2015)

Wow! Not sure how I missed this thread last summer. What a great find! One of my all time favorites.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Oct 9, 2019)

Stunning black beauty.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 9, 2019)

And here is what the "black beauty" looks like now.  Bruce Pence spent hours swabbing off the black overpaint down to the original surface.


----------



## crazyhawk (Oct 9, 2019)

Flat Tire said:


> View attachment 575298



Hey Don,  I hope u bring it to Grand Rapids swap so we can check it out!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 9, 2019)

crazyhawk said:


> Hey Don,  I hope u bring it to Grand Rapids swap so we can check it out!



I believe Brant owns the bike now. V/r Shawn


----------



## coin1812 (Oct 9, 2019)

Wow


----------



## 1motime (Oct 9, 2019)

Wow


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 9, 2019)

Whenever a bike looks that good under an obviously hastily applied over paint, the skeptic in me, says, Stolen Bike.
I’ll bet, there’s a police report somewhere, from about 1938/39 on that bike.
I’m sure it’s safe to assume, that the thief and the victim are no longer of this Earth, so all is well, that ends well.


----------



## Tomato John (Oct 9, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> And here is what the "black beauty" looks like now.  Bruce Pence spent hours swabbing off the black overpaint down to the original surface.
> 
> View attachment 1075933View attachment 1075932


----------

